# Picked up this baby 2 weeks ago from my local gun shop.



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice.......


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks man. Nice to meet you. This is my first night on here and so far everyone seems friendly!!. Got to love those old revolvers.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Agree with you on that, really gotta love those old wheel guns.


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

had3nuf said:


> Very Nice.


I was going to buy a new one from SW but buying this saved me 250.00 and this was shot by the previous owner. I would not have shot the new one but have shot this one. What a awesome accurate little revolver.


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

gunman is it a model 36 nickel ?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

G-Man, very nice snubby there. I picked up a blued, model 36 snubby a couple of months ago. They really are GREAT guns. I bought mine from the original owner who I know from my club. Enjoy that little sucker as much as I enjoy mine!!


----------



## DesignBizProf (Aug 29, 2012)

Those classics are fantastic! It looks in excellent condition. Is it original issue, or is it the recent reissue?


----------

